# 1971 Ford-120



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Here is a free Ford, my friend Hoot bought it new when he got home from Vietnam . someone stole his plow and cultivator.Just needs some TLC. I might wait till Winter to work on it. Im happy to get it.


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

The price is right and you have nice little project ahead of you. Good deal!! If you get tired of it, you can ship it down to me! LOL

Bob


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

SleazyRider said:


> The price is right and you have nice little project ahead of you. Good deal!! If you get tired of it, you can ship it down to me! LOL
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob, I just like the way it looks, I look forward to getting it done.
Thanks again for responding, I was thinking I wasn't welcome here,lol


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

I like those old Fords They just look beefy. If it were me, I think I would be putting in a bigger motor, 20hp or so, maybe even a 4cyl. But, that's me. lol 

I don't remember which form I was on, but, some guy had put in a small V6 in his lawn tractor, tho, not a Ford. Ironically, it all fit under the hood.

Which ever way you go, pics would be great.

Bob

Bob


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

SleazyRider said:


> I like those old Fords They just look beefy. If it were me, I think I would be putting in a bigger motor, 20hp or so, maybe even a 4cyl. But, that's me. lol
> 
> I don't remember which form I was on, but, some guy had put in a small V6 in his lawn tractor, tho, not a Ford. Ironically, it all fit under the hood.
> 
> ...


 I have yanmar diesels in two JD's, I wish I had one for this ford. I have done several tractors,but never did exchange engine styles. It something to think about.


----------

